# Does no one make a long lasting butane lighter?



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

I've had Colibri, Jetline's, Ronson's, and a number of other brands and it seems none ever last too long before they stop working. Ronsons are so cheap and seem to hold out the longest. And yes I know, they are so cheap just buy a few and be done. That's cool, but I have two Ronson's, a Zippo Jetline, and an old Colibri at the moment and all refuse to light 95% of the time. I only use highly refined butane like Vector but that doesn't make a difference. Outside having a cigar now and it took a lot of work to get my Zippo Jetline to light it which made me think of posting. Is this just the nature of butane lighters? I don't drop mine, I purge the oxygen before filling, etc. Just seems none can last a year or more. Rev.


----------



## haebar (Jun 9, 2012)

Ditto that! I have had the same experiences with my lighters. I can understand it with the cheapies, but most of the others don't seem to last long either.


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

I think the key to a long lasting lighter is proper care. Bleed the lighter before adding fuel, clean the ignitor, and making sure the lighter is clean of debris. Like most things, they last when taken care of. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

@Auburnguy - I do bleed them as mentioned but I've never cleaned the ignitor. I'll have to Google that this weekend. Thanks!

Rev.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

I know that I am going to jinx myself, but.... I have had a Xikar Executive 2 that has worked flawlessly for almost a year. Best 30 bucks I have spent

And I have never had any luck with cheap torches. I usually get one or two uses out of a jetline


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Rev2010 said:


> @Auburnguy - I do bleed them as mentioned but I've never cleaned the ignitor. I'll have to Google that this weekend. Thanks!
> 
> Rev.


Just blow it out with compressed air


----------



## SmokinSpider (May 12, 2010)

I have had several Ronson's through the years, all have been 100% after a little modification, the only reason I have so many is I tend to loose them.

If you turn the Ronson over you will see a small phillips head screw, remove it and the lighter will pull out of the case.

Then remove the little o-ring and brass stopper, looks like

Once its removed you can turn up the fuel, after that the lighters that refused to light or were stubborn worked just fine. But if the igniter (the little blue spark/ark that happens when the button is pressed) is bad then the lighter is done, but I have not seen that personally.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

There really is no one brand that will last any longer than others it is somewhat luck of the draw. I have a cheap $3 novelty lighter that has worked great for 10-years and an expensive Xikar that lasted less than a year. The best thing to do is buy one that has a replacement guarantee


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

I have several lighters that have lasted more than 5 years now: Vertigo Bullet, Ever Tech Demon, a Colibri that is no longer being made, and a super cheap rotating head lighter. And let me say, this super cheap lighter has been left outside for years in my patio in the hot, muggy Florida weather and never been cleaned... yet it still works!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

My Dupont Xtend and my ronson jet lite and the vector insert for my Marine Corps Zippo are the longest lasting lighters i own.


----------



## cameradude (Sep 28, 2014)

I think my next lighter will be a Xikar with a lifetime warranty and keep the Ronson as a backup.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

You need two things for the lighter to work properly. Proper gas flow and a spark. Check for spark first. If you have spark then there something wrong with the gas flow. 

There is debris in the butane that clings to the inside of the tiny little tube the gas comes out. These particles are very hard to see with the naked eye but they will disrupt the flow of gas so the lighter won't won't light. The flow has to be just right.

You can blow it out with air as AuTechcom suggests or you can also clean the inside tube by inserting a sewing needle or a sliver of a tooth pick or something small to knock the debris loose then blow it out. 

I use the cheapest gas so I need to do this every couple of months. This is why the lighter companies wants you to use expensive triple filtered gas is to reduce this problem causing debris. They also like selling new lighters.

I got tired of buying lighters and took the time to find out why the problem occurs. After all, it's a pretty simple device.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

No issues here. Have a couple of Lotus lighters, a couple of Xikars and one cheap vector that holds an ass of butane (I use this for a table top although its not). Been using Lotus fuel and the only time they dont light is when they run empty.


----------



## haebar (Jun 9, 2012)

Gdaddy said:


> You need two things for the lighter to work properly. Proper gas flow and a spark. Check for spark first. If you have spark then there something wrong with the gas flow.
> 
> There is debris in the butane that clings to the inside of the tiny little tube the gas comes out. These particles are very hard to see with the naked eye but they will disrupt the flow of gas so the lighter won't won't light. The flow has to be just right.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gdaddy, I'll try that with a needle.


----------



## Mocoondo (Sep 24, 2014)

I have a lot of different lighters and rotate through the inventory such that I never really wear one particular lighter out. Xikars are good, as are Ronsons for a "carry" lighter. I'm currently working with a Vertigo Vortex that has a huge tank and this one has literally lasted me forever without issue.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Odd.
While I've got multiple Ronson's (can't resist how cheap they are) they've all been going well for years. Primary one has been working for over 5 years now. I just periodically clean it out a bit with compressed air and use a bit of IPA on a q-tip.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

I'll try using compressed air, haven't tried that yet. Got the Jetline working again. Had to back off on the screw then bring it back up and now it's lighting again. Not sure why that made a difference but it's working again now. 


Rev.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Rev2010 said:


> I've had Colibri, Jetline's, Ronson's, and a number of other brands and it seems none ever last too long before they stop working. Ronsons are so cheap and seem to hold out the longest. And yes I know, they are so cheap just buy a few and be done. That's cool, but I have two Ronson's, a Zippo Jetline, and an old Colibri at the moment and all refuse to light 95% of the time. I only use highly refined butane like Vector but that doesn't make a difference. Outside having a cigar now and it took a lot of work to get my Zippo Jetline to light it which made me think of posting. Is this just the nature of butane lighters? I don't drop mine, I purge the oxygen before filling, etc. Just seems none can last a year or more. Rev.


REV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wow! It's so great to see you back, brother!

Guys, say hello to the guy who sent me my very first bomb on Puff and one hellova great BOTL!!

I assume you're speaking exclusively about torches here(?) in which case, you're right. Eventually, about all of them will poop the bed. The longest lasting I've encountered has been the Dupont Maxi. Surprisingly, they're not stupidly over priced like their soft flame lighters are.

If you want the absolute best lighter money can buy, regardless of price, get an IM Corona; the Double Corona being the best of the best. While not a torch, the DC boasts a dual soft flame, which is extraordinarily effective. It gives you nearly all the advantages of a torch, with none of the down side. IM Corona do make torches now, but I've not seen one I particularly like, or would necessarily trust, especially over a Dupont. Conversely, I'd take a DC over any Dupont.

If you're completely convinced you have to have a torch, I'd just bite the bullet and get a Xikar. Not because they work better, but because they have the best and easiest warranty to engage. Just go in knowing that you WILL need it.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

Herf N Turf said:


> REV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wow! It's so great to see you back, brother!


Whoa hey man!!! How've you been? I'm still smoking my cigars, just don't post much these days as I post most heavily on a homebrew and a guitar forum. Been homebrewing for 4 years in January so I've been spending a bunch of time between that and my music making.

As for the lighters, yep, was basically referring only to butane torch lighters. The best one I'd ever had was the Blazer pocket torch (clear tank version). Worked all the way up to the point where somehow the metal ignition pin broke off. No idea how that happened, I didn't drop it, I never mash my cigars to close up to them as to touch the lighter, etc. I treat all of them very well and always purge them, just haven't tried cleaning the top area, and it seems each and every one eventually is just click click click, nothing, repeat, nothing, etc.

Rev.


----------



## DogRockets (Oct 2, 2014)

I've had a Bugatti B-1 torch for 2 and a half years with no issues. Works great!


----------



## imported_mark_j (Aug 18, 2013)

1. Buy two Xikar lighters
2. Use one and leave the other in its packaging
3. When lighter #1 stops working, ship it back to Xikar for replacement/repair and use lighter #2 until they return #1 to you.

Honestly though, I bought a Xikar lighter for myself, then my wife purchased another one for me as a gift. They are both 9+ months old and going strong.


----------



## Pasty (Nov 8, 2012)

Herf N Turf said:


> If you want the absolute best lighter money can buy, regardless of price, get an IM Corona; the Double Corona being the best of the best. While not a torch, the DC boasts a dual soft flame, which is extraordinarily effective. It gives you nearly all the advantages of a torch, with none of the down side. IM Corona do make torches now, but I've not seen one I particularly like, or would necessarily trust, especially over a Dupont. Conversely, I'd take a DC over any Dupont.
> 
> If you're completely convinced you have to have a torch, I'd just bite the bullet and get a Xikar. Not because they work better, but because they have the best and easiest warranty to engage. Just go in knowing that you WILL need it.


I couldn't have said it better myself. My IM Corona has been put through the ringer and is an absolute tank, and every time my Xikar kicks the bucket, they send me a new one.


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

RONSON is owned buy Zippo now and has a One Year Warranty .

Save the package and receipt . 

They are $3.57 at Wal-Mart , $4.99 at Walgreens ect. 

But as others have mentioned with care and proper maintenance they will last for years .

AUSTIN in S.E.Nebraska !


----------

